# Crypt ID Help



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hello, i have had this plant for a while but since i upgraded tanks and used the proper substrate (not just gravel) it took off and now is sticking out of the 75...do you know what it could be?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks closest to Cryptocoryne ciliata.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

yup, defenitly! now i can search details on it, thanks!!!

would you happen to know if there is a trick to keeping the avobe water leaves alive? now is like 6 inches out of the water and the tips are starting to die...


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Move the light away from the leaves.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

trust me, this thing is not getting much light, is a doble bulb regular flourescent light...nothin fancy or anything...thanks though


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Keeping the light source further away will prevent damage from heat from the bulbs.


----------

